# Florastor + Alcohol



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

Have read that alcohol will kill florastor. Does this mean you need to take florastor 2-3 hrs before or after drinking (like it says to do if you are taking an antifungal such as nystatin) or does it mean absolutely zero alcohol whatsoever? Do people that take florastor drink at all?


----------

